

Udemy: The Complete iOS8 and Swift Course for $19 (90% Off Coupon) - guiambros
http://best-course-online.com/reviews/course-review-udemy-complete-ios-developer-course/

======
guiambros
I know this sounds like spam and linkbait, but it is not. This is an
interesting introduction to Swift and iOS8 programming, with 150 hours of
video (you'll skip half of it, but the other half seems worth it).

I missed yesterday's discount (75% off, for $49), only to find this 90% (!)
discount coupon.

